# avoir grand/très besoin de



## IMANAKBARI

Bonsoir à tous

Une question un peu idiote.

Est-ce que :
Avoir grande besoin de qqch = avoir très besoin de qqch
?

J'ai grande besoin de vous parler ce soir = j'ai très besoin de vous parler ce soir.
?

J'avais pas entendu "avoir grande besoin de qqch" mais "avoir besoin de qqch".

Merci d'avance

*Note des modérateurs :* Si vous vous intéressez à d'autres substantifs que _besoin_, veuillez regarder ce fil → beaucoup / très / grand.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Avoir grande besoin_ n'est pas correct; il faut dire _avoir gran*d* besoin_.

Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est assez littéraire. En français commun, on dira _J'ai très besoin._


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci beaucoup Maître.
Oui, je l'ai entendu dans un film historique.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Pas seulement littéraire à mon avis, ma grand-mère en était très friande : J'ai grand-faim, il fait grand-chaud, j'ai grand-soif, il serait grand temps de ranger ta chambre, j'aurais grand besoin d'aide, c'est grand-pitié. Et je crois qu'elle me les a transmis .


----------



## Mr Swann

Je pensais que tu l'avais lu dans Proust !!!!


----------



## Maître Capello

Lacuzon said:


> Pas seulement littéraire à mon avis, ma grand-mère en était très friande.


En fait de littéraire, je voulais plutôt dire soutenu voire légèrement vieilli…


----------



## Lacuzon

Je n'en disconviens pas. Mais je ne suis plus tout jeune non plus .


----------



## Francobritannocolombien

Maître Capello said:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est assez littéraire. En français commun, on dira _J'ai très besoin._



Tiens, c'est curieux. Peut-être y a-t-il des différences régionales, ou alors j'ai fini par acquérir mon propre idiolecte à force de vivre dans un environnement non-francophone. Pour ma part, même si je trouve tout naturel de dire _j'ai très faim, très soif, très envie, très chaud, très froid, très peur_, il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de dire _j'ai très besoin_. Mais je suis d'accord pour dire que_ j'ai_ _grand besoin_ est vieilli ou littéraire, et je ne le dirais certainement pas non plus. Mais alors qu'est-ce que je dirais? Je ne m'étais jamais posé la question avant aujourd'hui, mais je crois que pour insister, je dirais j'ai _vraiment _besoin (de vacances, par exemple).


----------



## TitTornade

Je suis bien d'accord  Je n'utilise pas non plus "j'ai très besoin" mais "j'ai vraiment besoin" ou pourquoi pas "j'ai grand besoin"


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Francobritannocolombien, même vivant dans un milieu francophone, je pense exactement comme toi. 
Je pourrais dire, par contre : j'ai _énormément _besoin de ceci ou cela... ou encore, mais de façon très familière/argotique : j'en ai besoin _à mort_ !


----------



## itka

Je n'ai pas _très_ besoin, non plus !
D'accord avec Francobritannocolombien, TitTornade et Karine : _vraiment besoin, énormément besoin, vachement besoin_ (familier) quand je parle avec des amis !

Il m'arrive aussi de dire _"j'ai beaucoup besoin"_, mais je ne suis pas sûre que ce soit très correct... Pour je ne sais quelle raison, il me semble que c'est une tournure régionale (familière en tout cas). Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Hum, eh bien, très besoin ne m'est pas du tout naturel non plus alors que les autres adverbes, comme pour vous, ne me posent pas de problème dans ce cas.

Je suis sans doute trop habitué à mon grand besoin .


----------



## Chimel

Et _fort besoin_, vous ne dites pas ça? "Il a fort besoin d'argent"


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Si, je le dis aussi !


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci beaucoup à tous

Que pensez-vous de : J'ai vachement besoin ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Familier et typique de années 80 à mon sens. (En France du moins)


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Avoir *très* besoin de_ ne me choque pas du tout, même si ce n'est plus trop courant...?
Mais il me semble que la forme la plus courante est _avoir *un* grand besoin de..._, non ?


----------



## Mr Swann

Personellement je ne dirai jamais j'ai très besoin de vacance ou de chocolat

Nos amis belges utilisent souvent *fort* qui sonne très XVII iéme ( siëcle pas arrondissement) un belge dira naturellement "je n'ai pas *fort* envie de travailler aujourd'hui"
Un français dira "je n'ai pas très envie de travailler"


----------



## Maître Capello

Maître Capello said:


> En français commun, on dira _J'ai très besoin._





Francobritannocolombien said:


> Tiens, c'est curieux. Peut-être y a-t-il des différences régionales…


Je me suis visiblement à nouveau mal exprimé: par _commun_, j'entendais _populaire_ et non _usuel_…

Ainsi, je dirais très naturellement _grand_ et jamais _très _pour des vacances → _J'ai *grand* besoin de vacances_ et non: _J'ai *très* besoin de vacances_.

En revanche, dans l'exemple suivant, _très_ me choquerait moins → _J'ai *très* besoin d'aller aux toilettes._


----------



## JeanDeSponde

> Ainsi, je dirais très naturellement _grand _et jamais _très _pour des vacances


C'est un choix littéraire personnel tout à fait normal et honorable; d'autre peuvent faire des choix différents, tout aussi honorables.

Elsa Triolet (_Personne ne m'aime_) :


> Elle venait de terminer un film, le suivant n'allait pas commencer de si tôt : elle avait très besoin de repos.


Et dans une lettre de Verlaine à Arthur Rimbaud :


> C'est ça, aime-moi, protège et donne confiance.        Etant très faible, j'ai très besoin de bontés.


Il est intéressant de voir que beaucoup d'auteurs citent cette lettre en écrivant *très-besoin*, comme dans _grand-besoin_. Mais je n'ai pas pu trouver de fac-simile de la lettre originale...


----------



## Nicomon

JeanDeSponde said:


> _Avoir *très* besoin de_ ne me choque pas du tout, même si ce n'est plus trop courant...?
> Mais il me semble que la forme la plus courante est _avoir *un* grand besoin de..._, non ?


 De nombreuses heures plus tard en Amérique...

Bonjour JDS (et les autres) 

Eh bien moi _avoir *très* besoin_ me choque un peu. Je suis de l'avis de Francobritannocolombien, et des autres qui pensent comme lui. Je ne suis pas portée non plus à dire_* beaucoup*_ besoin, mais il m'arrive de dire _j'ai *bien* besoin_ (dans le sens de _réellement/vraiment/vachement_). 

Je le dis aussi ironiquement (sans le e) «_ j'avais bin besoin de ça_ »  ... ce qui équivaut à dire que je m'en serais bien passé. 

Pour ce qui est de _grand_, j'allais justement suggérer comme toi l'ajout de _*un*_.


----------



## Nicodi2

Bonjour, 
Opinion supplémentaire

Vraiment besoin 
Très besoin  (cela sonne peu naturel à mes oreilles...)
Fort besoin (Solution plus littéraire sans doute...)
Grand besoin (Même registre de langue que _fort besoin_)
*Grandement besoin*: Autre possibilité, pas très fréquente, mais valide.

Salutations


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour,
_
Beaucoup besoin_, voilà quelque chose qui sonne bizarre à mes oreilles, mais qui avait été discuté ici.

Si "j'ai très besoin" ne me choque pas du tout, je laisserais en revanche "j'ai grand besoin" aux puristes et à ceux qui veulent parler une langue livresque ou datée. Ou alors, dans ma bouche, ce serait ironique.

Il y a une note intéressante dans le TLFi à l'article faim ; or c'est un peu le même problème (est-ce qu'on peut admettre que _très_ puisse modifier un substantif ?) :


> La Grammaire de l'Académie et certains puristes condamnent la constr. _avoir très faim_ et préconisent l'expr. _avoir grand-faim _(...) (exemples à la suite).


----------



## Nicomon

Nanon said:


> Grevisse non plus ne condamne pas a_voir très froid, très faim, très envie... _Autrement dit, tous ces gens très normatifs  ne jugeraient pas _avoir très besoi_n incorrect.


  Intéressant, ça.  Je dirais sans problème  _très froid, faim.  Très envie_... moins... mais ça ne me choque pas. Alors que _très besoin_ me chatouille les oreilles. Pourquoi, au juste? 



> Je dis aussi "J'avais bien besoin de ça" ironiquement, dans le même sens que Nico ("je m'en serais bien passé"), mais avec le _*e*_ .


 Ça, c'est parce que t'es pas québécoise.


----------



## nicduf

moi, j'ai *bien* besoin de vacances.

sans aucune ironie.


----------



## geostan

Je ne voulais pas mettre mon grain de sel dans la discussion, étant donné que je ne suis pas d'origine francophone. Mais je dois dire que je n'ai jamais dit _j'ai tr_è_s besoin_. Quant à très envie, très faim, très soif, etc., je n'hésite pas à m'en servir.

Je dis normalement _J'ai grand besoin de._ Quant au pourquoi, je n'en sais rien.


----------



## Lacuzon

En résumant pour moi :

grand/fort/grandement/bien/vraiment/énormément

Beaucoup me semble bizarre et très me semble ... très bizarre.


----------



## pignon

Bonjour,
Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser l'adverbe d'intensité "très" avec l'expression "avoir besoin" de même qu'on l'utilise avec: j'ai très faim, très soif, très peur, très envie... Si on dit: "J'ai très besoin de faire un séjour humanitaire au Zimbabwe" ou tout simplement "J'en ai très besoin", c'est correct ou naturel?
Merci d'avance


----------



## lnanderson

Non, on ne dit pas 'j'ai très besoin'. Un enfant pourrait le dire, mais pas un adulte.
Vous pouvez dire: 'J'ai *vraiment *besoin', ou 'j'en ai *vraiment* besoin'.


----------



## JClaudeK

"très besoin" n'est pas "très joli"

avoir grand besoin de / avoir un besoin urgent de

Mais la phrase _"J'ai très besoin de faire un séjour humanitaire au Zimbabwe"_ me surprend un peu.
Es-tu sûr que tu veux parler de "besoin" = nécessité ?

Edit
Ma réponse s'est croisée avec #2
"vraiment besoin" est une très bonne idée.


----------



## pignon

Re-bonjour et merci Inanderson et JClaudek!
JClaudek, j'ai pensé cette phrase car je voulais dire "pour des raisons "spirituelles" ou pour "avoir bonne conscience", si c'est comme ça c'est bon non?; mais on pourrait la changer pour une autre telle que "J'ai très besoin de faire un séjour linguistique en France".


----------



## Roméo31

Tout cela a déjà été amplement discuté :
[…]
_
Avoir très besoin de_ + nom n'est pas jugé incorrect notamment par :
_Le Bon usage :_


> Adverbes qui, normalement, ne s’emploient qu’avec un adjectif ou un autre adverbe.
> Très : Il n’avait pas *très besoin de caresses* ( R. Rolland, Âme enchantée, L. P., t. III, p. 83).



_Avoir grand besoin de_ relève du registre soutenu.


----------



## JClaudeK

pignon said:


> mais on pourrait la changer pour une autre telle que "J'ai très besoin de faire un séjour linguistique en France".


Ce que tu pourrais transformer en (juste pour élargir le choix);
Il faut absolument que je fasse un ....
Il est indispensable que je fasse un ....



Roméo31 said:


> _Avoir très besoin de_ + nom n'est pas jugé incorrect


Mais du lien que tu as donné il ressort  que très peu de monde ne l’emploierait.


----------



## Roméo31

JClaudeK, ce n'est pas à vous que j'apprendrai que la résolution de ce type de questions n'est pas une affaire de nombre...

Celai dit, _J'ai très besoin de_  semble un peu populaire, bien que R. Rolland, A. Rimbaud, et E. Triolet, entres autres, l'aient employé.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Toujours est-il que sur Ngram on trouve 1000 « grand besoin » pour 5 « très besoin », et je dois dire que ces 5 là me semblent 5 de trop : seuls les enfants le disent, avec les auteurs qui se laissent aller à des enfantillages. _Avoir grand besoin_ est la formule consacrée, elle est parfaitement usuelle et n'a rien de particulièrement soutenu. C'est seulement_ avoir fort besoin_ qui serait peut-être un peu littéraire, mais qui se dit.

Maintenant, des tournures comme _avoir besoin_ et _avoir envie _trouvent un très grand nombre d'applications dans la vie quotidienne et les usages dérivés que nous en faisant peuvent à mon avis facilement déborder du cadre familier. Cela pourrait expliquer en bonne partie nos différences d'appréciation.


----------



## Roméo31

> Toujours est-il que sur Ngram on trouve 1000 « grand besoin » pour 5 « très besoin », et je dois dire que ces 5 là me semblent 5 de trop : seuls les enfants le disent, avec les auteurs qui se laissent aller à des enfantillages.



Et donc M. Grevisse et A. Goosse, éminents grammairiens s'il en est, considèrent comme appartenant au français réguliers des "enfantillages" ?


----------

